# HOT GLUE GUN GLUE REMOVAL



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If something has been mounted using hot glue gun how do you remove it?

How do you remove hot glue from rolling stock?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Put it in the freezer for a few hours, easier to pop off with a screwdriver then.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting tip Jerry, but how the heck did you ever discover it? Mistook an LGB Good Humor car for a real box of popsicles!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

or you can use a can of aerosol air gets cold too if you press it long enough.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the other approach works too depending on what is glued down. You can hit it with hot air from a hair dryer to soften it, but it gets sticky. This is ok when removing wires from a glob of glue, it won't pop off something it that thing is fully enclosed in glue. For bulbs embedded in glue, fire them up and let their own heat soften the glue. Once all that is left is glue, then it can be pried off, filed off, drilled out or whatever is necessary to dislodge it.


----------



## robteed (Jun 23, 2010)

Good info, I got a $250.00 display toilet from Lowes for $10. The tank lid was hot glued with all the parts inside. I'm surprised they didn't glue the 
seat shut but they keep the toilets on a high shelf. ( Saw a young boy run up to one in Builders Square many years back )


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is your hot glue gun stuck? Will this require a doctor's attention?


----------

